# Disney Vacation Club vs. Wyndham



## agottl2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some background first:

My wife and I are Disney FANATICS and about 10 months ago I began researching Disney Vacation Club.  We love the hotels and we love the fact that its Disney.  I have been sold on DVC since the beginning, in fact as of last week I had talked my wife into plunking down $11,000 on a DVC resale.  My wife has not completely been sold because of the high initial investment but she's humoring me right now.  After spending a lot of time on the DVC boards at disboards.com I was getting advice that DVC is not really a good value unless you plan on staying at Disney resorts all the time and it was suggested by many that I should buy enough to use DVC every other year and purchase another timeshare for the off years.  While I haven't discussed this with my wife yet, I'm certain she would not be happy about two separate initial investments and two separate maintenance fees.  This brings me to Wyndham.

I have spent the past few days on TUG and have learned a lot but need more specific information.  I'm drawn to Wyndham because of Bonnet Creek and now I need to compare the two to see what's a better fit for my family.

1.  How many points do I need to adequately buy into Bonnet Creek and vacation there whenever I want?

2.  Do I even need to buy into Bonnet Creek or could I get any place I want while insuring I can get into Bonnet Creek during peak seasons.

3.  Could I use Wyndham to stay at DVC?

4.  With DVC I can borrow points from a future year or bank points from one year back?  Can I do the same with Wydham?  What happens to unused points?

5. Disney raises maintenance fees 2%-3% yearly.  Does Wyndham do this and I where do I find out mainteance fees for each hotel?

6.  If you are familiar with Bonnet creek, how does it compare to other Disney resorts (cleanliness, transportation, overall happiness)?

7.  Why in the world is Disney able to get so much money for their timeshare (besides the fact that they are Disney) when you can easily get a timeshare for cheap on ebay?  What are they offering that Wyndham cannot that justifies their price?

I know it's a lot but THANK YOU for taking the time to answer any or all of these questions.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2009)

*What a mine field*



agottl2 said:


> Some background first:
> 
> 
> 1.  How many points do I need to adequately buy into Bonnet Creek and vacation there whenever I want?



You'll need around 240,000 per stay for a 3 bedroom - more if you want 4 or Presidential units  - less if two bedroom will do. 



agottl2 said:


> 2.  Do I even need to buy into Bonnet Creek or could I get any place I want while insuring I can get into Bonnet Creek during peak seasons.



Most of the time any Wyndham points wioll get you anything at Bonnet Creek if you request at 8-10 months out. But you will "pay" the full rate in points. 



agottl2 said:


> 3.  Could I use Wyndham to stay at DVC?



While it may happen with enough power of deposit/lick/points don't paln on it. Especially unlikely if your "home" resort(s) are located in Orlando. 



agottl2 said:


> 4.  With DVC I can borrow points from a future year or bank points from one year back?  Can I do the same with Wydham?  What happens to unused points?



Yes. The system is extremely flexible on saving, banking, borrowing and (at least from Wyndham) renting to get what you want/need. 



agottl2 said:


> 5. Disney raises maintenance fees 2%-3% yearly.  Does Wyndham do this and I where do I find out mainteance fees for each hotel?



Look at the Wyndham group where the fees for all resorts are listed. 



agottl2 said:


> 6.  If you are familiar with Bonnet creek, how does it compare to other Disney resorts (cleanliness, transportation, overall happiness)?



The "themeing" is less than DVC. The units of any given designation (1BR, 2 BR, 3BR, etc) bigger and better equipped at Wyndham.  Cleanliness I'd say is a draw (both are FAR from perfect). Transportation? Get a car no matter where you stay so you don't have to deal with the buses, trams etc. Happiness? I am happier when I paid far less for as good or better experience which Wyndham gives me. 



agottl2 said:


> 7.  Why in the world is Disney able to get so much money for their timeshare (besides the fact that they are Disney) when you can easily get a timeshare for cheap on ebay?  What are they offering that Wyndham cannot that justifies their price?



They are able to sell the dream or the sizzle. People buy into it. If you step back and actually look at what youy get the value is not in DVC. But some won't accept anything less & thats their market. They do very well with it. 

We have stayed at and owned both. We only own Wyndham today. To me that says it all. Your experience & opinion might vary but the bottom line and having access to desireable resorts not tied to Disney parks strongly favors Wyndham.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2009)

1: 166K for a 1BR, 224K 2BR, 308K 3BR, and 424K 4BR.
2: Anywhere is fine for a 1BR or 2BR, and maybe even 3.  If you need a 4BR, you probably want to own here.
3: Exceptionally unlikely.  Wyndham is generally a mediocre RCI trader because the developer controls all deposits.
4: Yes
5: Depends on your home resort.  Each is managed independently.  Research here is key.
6: Fabulous units, better than Disney's in many ways.  Transportation is not comparable; you need a car.  Put simply, "It's not Disney."  For some people, that's a deal-breaker.  For others (including me) not so much.
7: Put simply, "It's Disney."  Wyndham's *retail* prices are very comparable to the Mouse's.  Wyndham's resale market is flooded relative to demand.  Disney's resale market is better balanced to demand.  Some will tell you that ROFR helps Disney keep prices up---as we've seen over the past year, this is not so.  It's all supply and demand.


----------



## Culli (Jun 4, 2009)

Your questions are pretty much answered above.

I own both and love both.  Wyndham is pretty much free for the taking and DVC is expensive.  As far as DVC vs Wyndham it depends on what is important to you.  I do 'buy into the Disney Kool Aid' and choose to stay on resort.  If that isn't important to you don't buy DVC cheaper options out there.  But the same thing can be said for people who rent hotel rooms....why rent on grounds when you can stay in nicer, larger facilities cheaper offsite.

For us I couldn't own enough DVC BUT I WILL ONLY use it to stay on WDW or WDL grounds.  I use Wyndham and a few good cheap traders for our other vacations.  I wouldn't count on Wyndham ever having enough trade power to get into DVC. 

You are asking great questions and keep doing your research.  In the end it will come down to how you want to vacation and what is important to you and your family.  When you figure that out find the most efficient way to fund it.

EDIT:  read closely on Wyndham as they nickel and dime you on transactions(making and canceling them), housekeeping credits, guest reservations, can't transfer points now, no waitlisting and a few other things.  Not a huge deal if you buy resale and save tens of thousands of dollars but compared to DVCs MS, Wyndham sucks.  You really need to know how things work as it is MUCH different of a pt system then DVC.


----------



## janej (Jun 4, 2009)

I own both too and some other cheaper traders.  I have many many wonderful choices when we go to Orlando.  I am dying to try some of the Marriott resorts.  But my kids only want to stay on site once we rented a studio from OKW.  I am sure they'd be happy anywhere else if I force them.  We stayed at the Orange lake three times and had great time.  But they are growing up so fast.  I don't mind let them get their way for a few more years.

DVC has much higher purchase price.  But the price is relatively stable even in today's market.  You can expect to get some $$$ back when you sell.  Also, when you don't use the point for the year, you will have no problem getting close to two times maintenance fee.  There is no additional cost for membership, exchange, cancellation, transaction, house keeping fees and etc.  I love the system.  The way I look at it, as long as you have the money you can put away, buying DVC is not that much more expensive.   It sure beats my 401k.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 4, 2009)

I just stayed on Disney property, and Bonnet Creek this May.  I too am a Disney fanatic, but my DH is not.  Therefore staying at Bonnet Creek and other resorts suits us just fine.  However, this time I purchased a nightly stay onsite with Disney using Plus Partners through Wyndham.  I believe you can buy into that program even if you are a resale owner.


----------



## Culli (Jun 4, 2009)

lprstn said:


> I just stayed on Disney property, and Bonnet Creek this May.  I too am a Disney fanatic, but my DH is not.  Therefore staying at Bonnet Creek and other resorts suits us just fine.  However, this time I purchased a nightly stay onsite with Disney using Plus Partners through Wyndham.  I believe you can buy into that program even if you are a resale owner.



Yeah I think it is about $2400 which I would consider my concern is they will take it away.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently sold my points in OKW and I have recently bought Wyndham points (not in BC). Below is a post I wrote a while back about the pros/cons of DVC. I can't comment on Wyndham as I've not yet used my Wyndham points.

Hope this helps....

I sold my DVC points (230) last year (OKW). There are pros and cons to DVC:

Cons
-As mentioned, not sure about the trading value. We never traded because it didn't seem like you'd get as much value.
-Price--as you can see, they're quite pricey--even resale.
-MFs are a little above average prices (IMO) but this is subjective.
-VERY difficult to get into other DVC resorts (i.e. not your home) these days. The last couple of years we always wound up at OKW (not horrible because it's nice) and couldn't get into other DVC resorts. We traveled during non-prime time, too.
-Disney has been actively marketing renting out DVC rooms to non-DVC members (as of when we sold). This kinda pissed me off and it contributes to my con above this one.
-I always thought it rather incondiderate of Disney to NOT offer better discounts. They finally started offering a good discount off annual passes but their other discounts are weak. I understand DVC is a totally different entity than Disney, however, most DVCers I know almost ONLY use DVC for DVC stays--meaning, they're at Disney and spending plenty of money there. Would be nice for some better breaks.
-Until BLT, the DVC resorts were all fairly far from the parks. That can be good for some people, bad for others.
-I've found the food in the restaurants to be lacking in most DVC resorts (although they're priced rather high). There are exceptions and this is certainly subjective but Oliva's in OKW was horrible as is the food court at SSR (haven't been to the place they finally opened after enough complaints from owners--they weren't planning on opening anything due to how close it is to DTD, but I digress...).
-The new resorts are requiring more and more points. Although I understand this, I think it's gotten out of hand.
-Your deed expires unless they offer an extension (at an additional price).

Now, it's not ALL bad. We really enjoyed our DVC while we owned it. Here's what we LOVED:

-Quite flexible with their points. You can also use points to book at regular Disney resorts. We booked at Contemporary one year and a few others at other years. The only thing you have to keep an eye on is you can't book them unless you're (at least) 60 days out (accounting reasons) and the cancelation policy (don't know what it is now).
-Resorts are extremely nice (all of them). They all have a different feel and all have things you may (or may not) like. OKW was the first and has the largest rooms. We didn't care for SSR at all but others love it. They are all very well-mainted, however.
-Customer service is EXCELLENT. They certainly have the Disney idea of customer service. You call the 800 number for all of your questions. Very nice although sometimes it's hard to get through.
-You certainly feel like you're a part of a very large family when you own. Gives you the warm fuzzies.
-They seem to be building resorts in more desirable locations in the parks now (SSR next to DTD, AKL next to AK, BLT next to MK, etc.).
-Resale is, typically, much better than other TSes. We made money on our sale (we did buy it a long time ago, however).
-You can rent points--although I never did that--if you don't want to borrow against next year's points.
-You get a sales guide assigned to you from the start. Honestly, I only interacted with ours once but got regular emails, post cards (good marketing). Being a sales dude myself, I appreciate that.
-You can use their shopping service to have your unit stocked. I never used this but I know people who have. Nice (although expensive) feature.
-Pools for the kids are usually very nice in the resorts.
-ROFR--not sure how aggressively they're pursuing this but it helps keep the resale prices higher. You won't see any of them selling for $50 on eBay like some of the other TSes.

Again, I'd echo others sentiments in saying, buy DVC to stay at Disney and use another TS for other places. We chose to sell for a number of reasons:

-Biggest reason was our financial situation. We had a rough year last year and needed the money.
-I was tired of not being able to stay in other DVC resorts. Used to be able to do so very easily. I'm sure you could ensure you're calling at the butt-crack of dawn (or the time they open) but I just didn't have the time nor the patience to do so. Also, no true online booking system. They were working towards that, however.
-I feel, unless you have kids (and/or hate a hotel room or travel with a larger group), it's a bit pricey. Before we had kids, DVC was nice but we really didn't need the room we got in some of the rooms. However, many people prefer staying in an, "apartment," rather than a hotel room. At the end of the day, this is personal preference.
-If you're moderately careful--and don't mind a hotel room--you can usually find a deal to stay in one of the Disney properties (non-DVC) online for LESS than what your MFs would be (talking about a week stay)--forget about staying off the property but that's a different vacation entirely. We didn't mind staying in a hotel room so I was looking at saving money on our stays as well.
-I was peeved about having to pay extra to extend my deed to expire when the newer deeds expire. Although I understand why they did it, I don't agree with it. Profits aren't everything. If it were just a small fee, I could have swallowed it better but it was a bit steep--although I can't remember what it was at the time.
-Due to the deed we had having the earlier expiration date, I figured, as more newer deeds are purchased, the value of my deed would have been significantly diminished. I figured I'd get out while I was still ahead.


So, basically, we did wind up selling due to out financial situation last year, however, I had been contemplating selling it for about a year anyway. The economic disaster which was 2008 just pushed me over the edge.

Either way, I hope you enjoy your purchase if you decide to go through with it. Just wanted to point out the good AND the bad for you. Good luck!


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you for the amazing feedback!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a DVC owner, Starwood Owner, Bluegreen fixed week and soon to be a Wyndham point owner.

Own a total of 650 DVC points between SSR and Vero Beach. Thsese points are used exclusively for our WDW/VB trips. Our usual DVC trips are a week at Thanksgiving, one 4 day weekend at WDW and a week at VB for Spring Break(EOY).

The system is very easy once you get a handle on it. Unlike Rick we've been very successful in getting into other resorts. We've stayed at VWL, BCV and BWV(with a Boardwalk view!). Actually I've never not gotten my reservation, this includes Easter weeks at Vero Beach and I have a Grand Villa booked for Thanksgiving at SSR. But I'm very diligent about calling at the 11/7 month windows. 

Now I will tell you when Rick is trying to go, early December, is very busy for DVC. The first 2 weeks of December are in the lowest points per night catagory(more bang for your buck), the Xmas festivities are going on, plus the annual meeting. So it does book up fast and the trying to do the 7 month switch to another resort can be tough, especially with a studio.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am a DVC BLT owner.
For me and my family we go to Disney at least once per year.
We love to stay on property. So for us DVC is a great investment.

I am looking to buy WM because out of the other TS systems WM seems the most flexible and offers the most places to stay and where we want to go for me and my family.

My ultimate goal is to own WM and vacation through WM 1 week per year and use my DVC for a week a year.

My next test for DVC is to see if I can book there Hilton head resort at the 7 month window for May 2010.

So far the time I have traveled has not been aproblem to book.

I even booked an RCI exchange to Grand Cayman for 2011 through DVC and while many will say that's not the wisest use of my DVC points its where we wanted to go and isn't that what having a TS is all about?


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 6, 2009)

I noticed that Disney Vacation is part of RCI.  If I plan way in advance, isn't it possible to have my cake and have it too - meaning buy Wyndham at a fraction of the cost and trade for a DVC through RCI?


----------



## Culli (Jun 6, 2009)

agottl2 said:


> I noticed that Disney Vacation is part of RCI.  If I plan way in advance, isn't it possible to have my cake and have it too - meaning buy Wyndham at a fraction of the cost and trade for a DVC through RCI?



For the most part Wyndham isn't strong enough to pull DVC in RCI.  There are ways to get to DVC in RCI and getting RCI pts is probably the best fail safe way to go, or do some research and find a killer trader that will pull it......wyndham isn't one of them BTW.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay you may need to point me into the right direction (to a thread) or explain what it means that Wyndham is not strong enough to pull DVC.  If I own a gold crown RCI resort and DVC is a gold crown wouldn't that be good enough?


----------



## Culli (Jun 6, 2009)

agottl2 said:


> Okay you may need to point me into the right direction (to a thread) or explain what it means that Wyndham is not strong enough to pull DVC.  If I own a gold crown RCI resort and DVC is a gold crown wouldn't that be good enough?



Depends on if you own pts or a fixed week.  From my understanding nobody with a Wyndham pts deposit has been able to pull a DVC.  If you happen to have a fixed week that you can deposit that has strong enough trade power they pull DVC.  I believe DVC is one of the hardest to pull right now in DVC, but others will know more than I.  There have been a few threads about it

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98486
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88348
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88768

BTW - there are definately cheaper ways to get into DVC for a stay then owning DVC.  Depends on how flexible you are and willing to "beat the bushes" so to speak.  For me I choose to make sure we stay when, where, and size of unit I want, it is worth for our needs.  I try to trade into DVC if I can to save my pts but have not been able to get what I want when I want...I did do it twice when they were in II but that was for trips my wife and I did as adult only because we were flexible with out times and unit size.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 7, 2009)

If I counted all of the DVC points we've owned over the last seven and a half years, the total would be 550. We're now down to just 155 at SSR. We started downsizing our DVC points after a great stay in a 2 bedroom Orlando Marriott a few years ago. 

We were finding that the dues and upfront cost for the larger DVC units (point wise) was very expensive compared to the other quality resorts in Orlando that we could get through trading through II or RCI or their cash deals on Getaways and Last Calls.. We had started enjoying larger units and were tired of stretching our DVC points to stay in small studios. 

If you can, I would book a trip to "try out" Wyndham Bonnet Creek and see how you like it. Maybe stay some nights at a Marriott Vacation Club and maybe Sheraton Vistana Villages, too, to see what's available in Orlando at the major chains. It was a real eye opener for us the first time we stayed at Marriott Vacation Club - we couldn't believe the comfort factor and nice quality. 

We do keep some DVC points to stay at least once a year at DVC. What I like about DVC is the location on property and Disney's fun theming at their resorts. Their resorts are fun to stay at. We usually make at least 3 trips a year to Orlando to escape the cold winters of Indiana. Owning some DVC points and our resale EOY (every other year) Marriott and VRI 2 bedroom lock-offs enable us to take some wonderful vacations for a much better value than just owning DVC points would.

Wyndham would be especially good if you want to travel to a lot of different locations on the east coast. 

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Culli (Jun 7, 2009)

littlestar I hope to take advantage of one of the Marriott properties and bonnet creek some day!  I just can't get myself to stay off properrty, they just make it so darn easy when you stay on property, but that is how the whole thing works I guess.  Especially since we like to walk everywhere in lieu of taking busses if we can get a EPCOT property.  I have heard mixed comments on how people deal with driving to the parks and it sounds like it will have to be something we try and see how it goes!  DVC is $$$ even through resale, kind of makes you sick when you see what you can get a 2 or 3br Marriott for, I think DVC pts structure clouds the true cost to compare a 2br for some.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm an on-site snob. , I love ME and the bus service(which we've never really had a "trip killer" experience and we'll be doing our 4th Thanksgiving at WDW this yr).

 But I did see a great extra call for BC for Xmas last yr that I seriously thought about taking. So I could be persuaded, especially with an active AP.  

We've been on the fence about adding on at BLT, but I think 2-3 visits a yr to WDW is our limit. Kids love the beach and other outdoor activites, like hiking. 

You know Culli and Littlestar, you say stuff like this over at the DIS, they think you're growing a third eye or something. :hysterical:


----------



## Culli (Jun 7, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I'm an on-site snob. , I love ME and the bus service(which we've never really had a "trip killer" experience and we'll be doing our 4th Thanksgiving at WDW this yr).
> 
> But I did see a great extra call for BC for Xmas last yr that I seriously thought about taking. So I could be persuaded, especially with an active AP.
> 
> ...



I'm all about DVC and yeah I'm over on DIS all the time.  I just got my BCV contract ROFR and deciding on whether to get BLT.  Would like to get a 2br twice a year for about 9-10 days.  I'm all over the place right now, and TUG is nice to get some other views.  I really wish I was open to staying offsite but we go from the airport via ME to WDW and don't leave, GG brings our food and alcohol and I'm all good.  We spent 2 weeks at VWL and BCV on a split stay in March and it was the best!  We don't comando the parks but like to stroll in if and when we feel like it with the AP.  Go an hour before close to EPCOT and the kids ride Nemo non stop, watch the fireworks and head to BW for the free shows.  Or do something similar at DHS, and to be able to this at MK I'm sure would be just as awesome.  We love to walk and prefer it over riding any day.  Then stroll home for bed......that is a HUGE part of our vacation and can't see how we could do that offsite.  I'm trying to be open and see if I would have as much enjoyment offsite and save a ton of $$$.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2009)

Culli said:


> I'm all about DVC and yeah I'm over on DIS all the time.  I just got my BCV contract ROFR and deciding on whether to get BLT.  Would like to get a 2br twice a year for about 9-10 days.  I'm all over the place right now, and TUG is nice to get some other views.  I really wish I was open to staying offsite but we go from the airport via ME to WDW and don't leave, GG brings our food and alcohol and I'm all good.  We spent 2 weeks at VWL and BCV on a split stay in March and it was the best!  We don't comando the parks but like to stroll in if and when we feel like it with the AP.  Go an hour before close to EPCOT and the kids ride Nemo non stop, watch the fireworks and head to BW for the free shows.  Or do something similar at DHS, and to be able to this at MK I'm sure would be just as awesome.  We love to walk and prefer it over riding any day.  Then stroll home for bed......that is a HUGE part of our vacation and can't see how we could do that offsite.  I'm trying to be open and see if I would have as much enjoyment offsite and save a ton of $$$.



We follow the same logic, GG for food, ME(saves on the rental car). But for $250 for Xmas week for a 2br at BC, I could have a great time! 

I've got kids in school(incoming 2nd and 7th grader) so I only pull them out for 2 days before Thanksgiving and a couple of hours early to catch an afternoon flight when we have a 4 day weekend. We do VB for Easter break. 

They enjoy the trips to WDW, but given the choice I think they would pick going to Vero Beach. Though they are pretty geeked about the Grand Villa I have booked for Thanksgiving, I have to log on to the member site so they can do the virtual tour.  

They are really looking forward to Myrtle Beach in 4 weeks; mini-golf, beach, pool, Ripley's Believe It or Not. Boys! :rofl:


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2009)

> Okay you may need to point me into the right direction (to a thread) or explain what it means that Wyndham is not strong enough to pull DVC. If I own a gold crown RCI resort and DVC is a gold crown wouldn't that be good enough?


RCI, as most exchanges, bases its transactions on a "like for like" system.  The trick is understanding what "like" means.  In RCI, most of the "like" computation (called "trade power") is based on _supply and demand_ for a specific, deposited week.  If there are more deposits for a particular season in a resort/area than there are requests for that resort/area, deposits get low "trade power", and vice versa.  RCI will only let you exchange for things that are "close to" or below your deposit's trade power.  Also, the 
time of the deposit matters.  In RCI, to get full trade power for a week, you generally need to deposit it a full year before use.  The closer to use you deposit, the weaker your trade power.

Lots of other factors play a role in the computation, but that's the basic idea.  RCI's "seasons" of red, white, and blue approximate high, medium, and low trade power, but even that is an over-simplification.  Not all reds are equally "red".  Some are bright, searing red, others are a very very pale pink.

Gold crown is a measure of resort quality not supply and demand.  All other things being equal, higher-quality resorts should be in more demand than lower-quality resorts.  But all other things are rarely equal.

That brings us to Wyndham.  Wyndham points owners cannot choose the weeks to deposit to RCI.  Instead, you ask Wyndham to deposit a week on your behalf, and they pick one to deposit.  Wyndham (like most point systems that control deposits) tries to pick inventory that isn't going to be in high demand for internal bookings.  But, things that owners aren't as interested in are also things that exchangers aren't as interested in, so they tend not to be "prime" deposits.  Wyndham also waits until they have a sense for demand before depositing things, so deposits tend to be 8 months in advance, rather than a year.  Finally, generic deposits are _averaged_ across all similarly-size "real" deposits.  This means that generics are never awful, but they are also never great.  Even if you get a "visible" deposit (which means you get a "real deposited week"), chances are good it's not a tiger, because it was deposited late, and is probably from an older resort during a shoulder (rather than prime) season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 7, 2009)

I have had great luck with the Plus Partners - RCI Nightly Stays option available via Wyndham.

If the resort is available via points then you are able to book it.  I did check and saw that many Disney's were available, but I did not book one yet.  But I likely will in the future.

I have booked some other properties via Plus Partners option via Wyndham even though I have an RCI Points Account through another timeshare.  It is nice that I have online access to RCI points as I can check what inventory is available first then call Wyndham and book it there if it makes sense to do so.  I book via Wyndham because it is cheaper sometimes, as Wyndham uses a fixed exchange value for the RCI Nightly stays.  I may also have Wyndham points to burn and I want to use that inventory.

I actually have 3 ways to access RCI Points account, my Wyndham account, my HGVC account and my own RCI account with online access.

A 1 BR Red season via Wyndham costs 105K plus exchange fees.  The same resort I booked via Wyndham would be worth 86.5K RCI Points if booked directly.  Now that 105K via Wyndham is a much cheaper option then 86.5K would be through my RCI Points account.  The cost via RCI is about 250% MORE EXPENSIVE than the cost via Wyndham.


----------



## Culli (Jun 7, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have had great luck with the Plus Partners - RCI Nightly Stays option available via Wyndham.
> 
> If the resort is available via points then you are able to book it.  I did check and saw that many Disney's were available, but I did not book one yet.  But I likely will in the future.
> 
> ...



I'm actually thinking about getting pluspartner to increase flex of wyndham pts.......but with my luck I will spend the $2400 then they will change the rules or something.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2009)

Culli said:


> I'm actually thinking about getting pluspartner to increase flex of wyndham pts.......but with my luck I will spend the $2400 then they will change the rules or something.



I've been thinking exactly the same thing---both about enrolling, and about the likelihood that the rules will change.


----------



## Culli (Jun 7, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I've been thinking exactly the same thing---both about enrolling, and about the likelihood that the rules will change.



I'm surprised they allow resale to do this as the cost isn't all that much considering how much you save and I can see this as a selling pt for the developer reps to say you can't get this resale.  Which makes me think even more that they will discontinue it, but I suppose if already in you would be grandfathered


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2009)

Culli said:


> I suppose if already in you would be grandfathered


Wyndham?  Don't count on it.

I probably need to sell one of my weeks first---I currently own one more than I can reliably use and should trim my portfolio before throwing more money into it.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 8, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Wyndham?  Don't count on it.
> 
> I probably need to sell one of my weeks first---I currently own one more than I can reliably use and should trim my portfolio before throwing more money into it.



I agree with you Brian, I wouldn't trust Wyndham to not change a program.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Why not Wyndham points?*



agottl2 said:


> 3.  Could I use Wyndham to stay at DVC?



The more I think about this issue I have an issue with the stock answer that "it can't be done". I agree that the "visible" deposits that you can get from Wyndham aren't likely - or at least haven't so far - garnered any DVC trades. BUT if you use what amounts to the Wyndham/RCI "request first" system - it must be on the phone, it cannot be done on line - then in theory they should be able to come up with a points number that will translate into an RCI deposit that will get you a DVC unit.  It may be too many CW (formerly FSP) points to be attractive but it should be available to owners. Has anyone tried it? I haven't but if I ever wanted a DVC in trade (highly unlikely as we've been DVC'd out many years ago) I would certainly try the Wyndham desk to obtain it.


----------



## janej (Jun 8, 2009)

I have not tried DVC but I tried others.  I have another RCI week and points account so I know what is available.  I was not able to get a 2 bedroom in a resort that has plenty of availability with Wyndham points.  I could only get 2 1 bedrooms with 70k and pay for two exchange fees.  The RCI VC told me he tried all possible deposit options.  I won't be able to get a 2 bedroom even if I deposit a 3 bedroom.  The trading power was not enough.

I don't think we will be get DVC with Wyndham unless there is dramatic increase in the trading power.   



timeos2 said:


> The more I think about this issue I have an issue with the stock answer that "it can't be done". I agree that the "visible" deposits that you can get from Wyndham aren't likely - or at least haven't so far - garnered any DVC trades. BUT if you use what amounts to the Wyndham/RCI "request first" system - it must be on the phone, it cannot be done on line - then in theory they should be able to come up with a points number that will translate into an RCI deposit that will get you a DVC unit.  It may be too many CW (formerly FSP) points to be attractive but it should be available to owners. Has anyone tried it? I haven't but if I ever wanted a DVC in trade (highly unlikely as we've been DVC'd out many years ago) I would certainly try the Wyndham desk to obtain it.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2009)

Several people have been told by RCI/Wyndham VCs that not even a 3BR Red will do it.  Same with Manhattan Club.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 8, 2009)

One thing that I found interesting from reading other areas of tug is that DVC apparently has a regional block and won't accept a trade if you already own an orlando timeshare.  I figured that if I can't get into DVC, I might as well get as close as I could and just keep trying through RCI.  With this new bit of information, I think that I should buy the amount of points I would need to stay at Bonnet Creek for a 2bedroom, but get into any place other than Orlando.


----------

